#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Programming Jobs in Demand !!!

## Assassin

When we ask some students who learn programming, who you want to be? The most listenable answer is Software Engineer or Programmer. But they don't know exactly what it is?? 
Here are some jobs that are in demand in programming. 
Software DeveloperMobile DevelopmentDatabase DevelopmentSoftware application developer.Web developer.Database administrator.Computer network architect.Computer systems analyst.Business intelligence analyst.Network system administrator.Computer programmer.

List out the best job you wish to follow & why ??

----------


## Bhavya

> When we ask some students who learn programming, who you want to be? The most listenable answer is Software Engineer or Programmer. But they don't know exactly what it is?? 
> Here are some jobs that are in demand in programming. 
> Software DeveloperMobile DevelopmentDatabase DevelopmentSoftware application developer.Web developer.Database administrator.Computer network architect.Computer systems analyst.Business intelligence analyst.Network system administrator.Computer programmer.
> 
> List out the best job you wish to follow & why ??


Never knew that there are so many job opportunities in programming, Thanks for sharing Wondergirl,Can you tell me more about Business intelligence Analyst?

----------


## Assassin

> Never knew that there are so many job opportunities in programming, Thanks for sharing Wondergirl,Can you tell me more about Business intelligence Analyst?


If you're interested in IT and Business field it for you. A Business Intelligence (BI) is a professional role in which the individual is responsible for analyzing the data used by a company or an organization. The data used in BI generally helps in decision making. The BI analyst works with this type of data to maximize its usefulness.


A Business Intelligence (BI) is a professional role in which the individual is responsible for analyzing the data used by a company or an organization. The data used in BI generally helps in decision making. The BI analyst works with this type of data to maximize its usefulness

----------

